

SolarCity puts off planned IPO abruptly - boh
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/SolarCity-puts-off-planned-IPO-abruptly-4110130.php

======
colmvp
<http://www.wired.com/business/2012/12/solarcity-delay/>

"After first delaying its IPO by a day, the company decided to cut the offer
price of its shares by almost half – from an initial range of $13 to $15 per
share to $8."

------
jakozaur
SolarCity seems to be a black swan[1] of photovoltaic energy. Short term we
may wonder what is the right price for IPO, but long term it seems that they
incredible well identified the root problem vs. cost to solve for solar
system.

Reminds me an analogy of passenger airplanes, where we though that most
savings will come from more efficient airplanes, while dynamic pricing provide
a huge efficiency boost.

[1] - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_swan_theory>

------
zhaphod
I think the IPO is still a go but at a sharply reduced price. Any one knows
why the delay happened in the first place and why the price was reduced?

[http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_22176749/solarcity-
ch...](http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_22176749/solarcity-chops-price-
ipo-shares-8-increases-size)

